# Self-Supporting Ecosystem Vivarium Help!



## elkextc (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey,
Im building a false bottom waterfall viv and would like any help, info, hints and tips on how to set up a self supporting ecosystem within it and what i need.

Thanks =D


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

Dont make the waterfall. I've built 4 or so live planted set ups and every time i try and put a waterfall in leaks appear which cause the soil to beong stagnant and often kill the plants. 

The best way is to build a dranage layer with gpve with a weed membrane and then soil, i find coco fibre is the best. I then like to cover the sides in either coco fiber matting or fern pannels. Then using vaious pieces of wood and decoration i plant accordingly. 

Theres not really much to it once you get going. 

Jay


----------



## elkextc (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks for your help =)
I heard about putting tropical bugs and micro-organisms in the viv to break down the lizards poo + help feed the plants etc.. anyone know much about that? And what plants are good to use?


----------



## elkextc (Oct 8, 2009)

bump =)


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

you can buy the bioactive substrate from dartfrog.co.uk i think. basically though, you need tropical woodlice and springtails, and a few earthworms might be good too.
for plants you could use bromeliads and ferns etc. you can also buy safe plants from the same website as above.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

At the risk of being REALLY provocative, I mostly use 'live' leafmould from a beech/chestnut wood near where I grew up, mixed into the substrate. The obvious cons are the possibility of introducing disease (although it's a wood high up on the North Downs, with no open water, so no amphibians), and that the organisms involved are not tropical, and might not thrive in tropical temperatures. 

I can only go from my own experience, but I have to say infections (so far!) haven't been a problem, and plenty of woodlice, springtails, small worms etc seem to thrive- and provide the occasional snack for my frogs.

Let the heresy trial begin...:lol2:


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Ron Magpie said:


> At the risk of being REALLY provocative, I mostly use 'live' leafmould from a beech/chestnut wood near where I grew up, mixed into the substrate. The obvious cons are the possibility of introducing disease (although it's a wood high up on the North Downs, with no open water, so no amphibians), and that the organisms involved are not tropical, and might not thrive in tropical temperatures.
> 
> I can only go from my own experience, but I have to say infections (so far!) haven't been a problem, and plenty of woodlice, springtails, small worms etc seem to thrive- and provide the occasional snack for my frogs.
> 
> Let the heresy trial begin...:lol2:


Well I certainly won't flame, because I do similar things with soil from my garden...although I keep invertebrates. 

No troubles to date, and it seems the tanks are actually cleaner and healthier than my early attempts at a "sterile" setup. 

I'd personally avoid earthworms however - I have a carnivorous plant terrarium (small sundews and bladderworts) and they cause havoc with the soil structure and also displace some of the smaller plants and mosses.


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, my most recent 'sterile' setup (for an African Bullfrog, affectionately known as 'The Fat Bastard') got smelly really quickly; now I have him on an orchid bark/leafmould mix, with live plants, the problem seems solved.


----------

